# indian video gamer!



## D-TOX (Oct 28, 2014)

why can't i able to browse the forum, comment or shout eventhough i am the new member of the forum! says not enough privileges! while my name is being shown on active member list below the page!! help!!!!!!


----------



## Vyom (Oct 28, 2014)

D-TOX said:


> why can't i able to browse the forum, comment or shout eventhough i am the new member of the forum! says not enough privileges! while my name is being shown on active member list below the page!! help!!!!!!



1. Misleading thread title.
2. You are able to browse the forum.
3. You commented by posting in this thread.
4. You are shouting by the way you wrote the post.
5. Usually you become active after 5 or 10 posts.
6. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 28, 2014)

There can't be a better answer Vyom !!


----------



## D-TOX (Oct 30, 2014)

wat da????


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 30, 2014)

I think he is talking about the Indianvideogamer site forum


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 30, 2014)

You have to wait for admin to activate ur account this will take days depending upon the availability of admin


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 30, 2014)

Vyom said:


> 1. Misleading thread title.
> 2. You are able to browse the forum.
> 3. You commented by posting in this thread.
> 4. You are shouting by the way you wrote the post.
> ...



Congrats on being mod man, totally well deserved

- - - Updated - - -



D-TOX said:


> why can't i able to browse the forum, comment or shout eventhough i am the new member of the forum! says not enough privileges! while my name is being shown on active member list below the page!! help!!!!!!



hai, if you want to post something gamer related, there's a subforum for it, right here
*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/


----------



## Gollum (Oct 31, 2014)

I was going to say, Wrong Thread but Now I have to say, Wrong forum lol


----------

